# AudioPipe Speakers.. opinions?



## stickpony

They seem fairly inexpensive, and i do believe that there are a handful of quality speakers being manufactured from small companies that are just trying to make a name for themselves, i just need to know if audiopipe is one of them?? my friend swears by them but he isn't really experienced in listening to higher end sound systems, so his opinion might not be valid here...

anybody have experience with this company's products??

thanks for your comments


----------



## tinctorus

They are cheap because they are garbage and just your typical chinese ******** that sounds AWFUL!!


----------



## stickpony

tinctorus said:


> They are cheap because they are garbage and just your typical chinese ******** that sounds AWFUL!!


have you personally owned them or are you just stating something somebody else has said?


----------



## tinctorus

stickpony said:


> have you personally owned them or are you just stating something somebody else has said?


No I would NEVER own them BUT I have personally installed hundreds of pairs of all types of there products that customers brought into the shop and each and every one of them was garbage...

I will say that the spl guys love there giant sub amps because they put out a decent amount of power for basically pennies on the dollar

But as far as there speakers,subwoofers and 4 channel amps go everything from them I have installed has sounded like ****, and for the money they spent even the lowest end pioneer or sony crap would have sounded better


----------



## stickpony

tinctorus said:


> No I would NEVER own them BUT I have personally installed hundreds of pairs of all types of there products that customers brought into the shop and each and every one of them was garbage...
> 
> I will say that the spl guys love there giant sub amps because they put out a decent amount of power for basically pennies on the dollar
> 
> But as far as there speakers,subwoofers and 4 channel amps go everything from them I have installed has sounded like ****, and for the money they spent even the lowest end pioneer or sony crap would have sounded better


sounds like a valid opinion.. you must really hate audiopipe...

anybody else?


----------



## bgx88

Never installed anything from em but have a friend who loves the stuff. From reading on here it seems there just out to rip off other companies designs such as HAT tweeters. If this is true I cannot and will not support a company that only tries to get ahead at others expenses and these companies will never propel car audio technology.


----------



## stickpony

bgx88 said:


> Never installed anything from em but have a friend who loves the stuff. From reading on here it seems there just out to rip off other companies designs such as HAT tweeters. If this is true I cannot and will not support a company that only tries to get ahead at others expenses and these companies will never propel car audio technology.



yeah, i read about that tweeter...the internal components seem to be entirely different though..the audiopipe tweeters are regular silk dome tweeters in the same shell.

i personally wouldn't support them if they were claiming there product to be something it is not, but as far as i can tell, all they did is rip off the "look" of one item, and honestly, they may not have known they were doing so until it was already on shelves. alot of companies have low-end equipment that is manufactured in china and often times the designs are sourced and bought from over there...

if they only have ONE product that is a cosmetic copy, then i wouldn't really harp too much on it, especially if it is just a $30 tweeter.. i doubt they are making much profit on it to begin with. I am more interested in their more expensive speakers, which are still on the affordable side of car audio...


anybody have real world opinions they would like to add?


----------



## davidmelnikov

I would suggest you get in touch with audiopipe and see if they are willing to provide response graphs and other test results they might have done on certain drivers your intrested in. 

Their is a reason they do not publish them in the public (or might not even have them).


----------



## King Nothing

I have not used the speakers, but I did buy an audiopipe product...... once and never again. I ordered some 16ga speaker wire off of ebay. It came in an audiopipe bag and I was lucky if it was actually 20ga. never again


----------



## stickpony

King Nothing said:


> I have not used the speakers, but I did buy an audiopipe product...... once and never again. I ordered some 16ga speaker wire off of ebay. It came in an audiopipe bag and I was lucky if it was actually 20ga. never again


i would look to the seller, not the brand, your comment is really irrelevant to this conversation. i buy bulk wire all the time, and i never get it delivered in a nice retail packaging, usually it is cut from a larger spool, twist tied together and shipped to me. 

irrelevant


----------



## Brian Steele

stickpony said:


> anybody have experience with this company's products??


Years ago, I had the opportunity to inspect one of their "flat cone" subs - similar to this one: HiVolume.com - - AudioPipe - 10" Dynamic 1200W Flat Woofer. I think it was the 12" version. One look at how the former was attached to the cone was enough to tell me that it probably wouldn't last long in the usually brutal car audio environment. The driver was also quite inefficient.

Their stuff has likely improved since then. Then again, perhaps not - a quick look at some of the specs for their subs show Le ratings that are 5+ mH. Ugh. I think I'll try to get my hands on a few samples locally to see if they meet published specs. Perhaps someone should donate one to be Klippel'd .


----------



## stickpony

Brian Steele said:


> Years ago, I had the opportunity to inspect one of their "flat cone" subs - similar to this one: HiVolume.com - - AudioPipe - 10" Dynamic 1200W Flat Woofer. I think it was the 12" version. One look at how the former was attached to the cone was enough to tell me that it probably wouldn't last long in the usually brutal car audio environment. The driver was also quite inefficient.
> 
> Their stuff has likely improved since then. Then again, perhaps not - a quick look at some of the specs for their subs show Le ratings that are 5+ mH. Ugh. I think I'll try to get my hands on a few samples locally to see if they meet published specs. Perhaps someone should donate one to be Klippel'd .


what about their full rnage speakers and components?


----------



## Notwerk

It seems the reviews are overwhelmingly negative. Is there a reason you're still interested in this stuff? They keep a warehouse not far from me here in Miami (technically, the warehouse is in Doral, but whatever). Even so, I don't think I'd ever go out of my way to look into their product. From what I've seen on store shelves, it is exceedingly cheap-looking stuff.


----------



## chauss

I have a set of their tweeters I will sell you!  - They are purty! lol


----------



## stickpony

Notwerk said:


> It seems the reviews are overwhelmingly negative. Is there a reason you're still interested in this stuff? They keep a warehouse not far from me here in Miami (technically, the warehouse is in Doral, but whatever). Even so, I don't think I'd ever go out of my way to look into their product. From what I've seen on store shelves, it is exceedingly cheap-looking stuff.


yes, and yet not one of the opinion givers actually have owned audiopipe... imagine that, a bunch of people giving opinions on something they have never personally owned... gotta love the forums sometimes...


----------



## Cruzer

for the money, be smarter to buy raw drivers from PE or Madisound.

i paid $10 for my peerless 6.5s, i bet they play just as good as any audiopipe 6.5. may not exceed it, but it was $10


----------



## ScottyH

It's poo & no I haven't owned it.

Just like I know Daytek TV's garbage, 

Wal-Mart house brand tires are garbage,

and "white-van special" speakers are garbage.

I have owned none of the above.

When you get 10 guys here that say it's no good, perhaps you should consider that maybe it is garbage instead of defending it.


----------



## ryan s

stickpony said:


> i would look to the seller, not the brand, your comment is really irrelevant to this conversation. i buy bulk wire all the time, and i never get it delivered in a nice retail packaging, usually it is cut from a larger spool, twist tied together and shipped to me.
> 
> irrelevant


Perhaps you should read his post again...


King Nothing said:


> I have not used the speakers, but I did buy an audiopipe product...... once and never again. *I ordered some 16ga speaker wire* off of ebay. It came in an audiopipe bag and *I was lucky if it was actually 20ga*. never again


The man paid for 16ga but it was smaller wire than it should have been.

That...is the company with their name on the side of the wire's fault, not the ebay seller. I bet he could give a crap how it was packaged.


stickpony said:


> yes, and yet not one of the opinion givers actually have owned audiopipe... imagine that, a bunch of people giving opinions on something they have never personally owned... gotta love the forums sometimes...


I assume you searched before starting this thread? Did you find any threads?

High inductance + no shorting rings = non-starter. After being on here for a while, it becomes obvious which companies give a damn about making quality products and which only want to move product out the door. 

Look at the Hybrid knock-off tweeter thread and tell me which category AudioPipe fits into.


----------



## schmiddr2

stickpony said:


> yes, and yet not one of the opinion givers actually have owned audiopipe... imagine that, a bunch of people giving opinions on something they have never personally owned... gotta love the forums sometimes...


WTF is up with the attitude? Gotta love forums for people asking questions then complaining about the responses.



tinctorus said:


> No I would NEVER own them BUT I have personally installed hundreds of pairs of all types of there products that customers brought into the shop and each and every one of them was garbage...
> 
> I will say that the spl guys love there giant sub amps because they put out a decent amount of power for basically pennies on the dollar
> 
> But as far as there speakers,subwoofers and 4 channel amps go everything from them I have installed has sounded like ****, and for the money they spent even the lowest end pioneer or sony crap would have sounded better


This is a great response.

Why is owning a product the only way to verify it's build quality and competence of design?


----------



## Yuck.

I run an all audio pipe setup and love it. I may win IASCA this year with this winning combination. You know you want to OP, go out there and get all the audiopipe stuff you can before the rest of civilization catches on!


----------



## stickpony

schmiddr2 said:


> WTF is up with the attitude? Gotta love forums for people asking questions then complaining about the responses.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great response.
> 
> Why is owning a product the only way to verify it's build quality and competence of design?


because you listen to it day to day, not for 5 seconds after you do an installation.. 

since starting this thread, i have had the opportunity to listen to several audiopipe products, not just speakers, in several well built systems down here in south FL, and i can honestly say, that the negative comments in this thread are ALL unwarranted. is the build quality the greatest? its adequate enough, considering how often audiophiles change out equipment. do they look good? actually, some of their newer 2010 stuff is QUITE attractive. 

the most important question: do they sound good? and the answer is YES, they do. they have competant power handling capabilities without distortion, and the frequency response is very good. they won't make a ****ty amp or head unit sound better, but they do sound good when coupled with good equipment, the same as ANY other speaker. 

that being said, there are too many haters out there who just spew bad **** about a company for no good reason.

and to the guy who says he installs them on a day to day basis but thinks they are a garbage product, well, i call ********. Are you even an installer? what kind of systems are you installing them on? why don't you provide us a point of reference to back all of your blanket statements of hatred towards the product line? tell us the type of equipment these installs have in them. if you REALLY are installing alot of them, then perhaps they aren't nearly as bad as you claim. 

anyways, i have a discerning ear, and now that i have had the opportunity to hear them in action, i have to say that the few random opinions from non-users of this speaker line are falling on def ears. 

Audiopipe = pretty good sound. are they top of the line? don't know, i didn't have a top of the line speaker to do an A/B comparison... but they sounded pretty damned good to me, even playing classical and jazz.


----------



## stickpony

ryan s said:


> Perhaps you should read his post again...
> 
> The man paid for 16ga but it was smaller wire than it should have been.


then the seller sent him a smaller sized wire by mistake, OR the insulation for the wire is creating an optical illusion. he should send it back. again, it has NOTHING to do with whether or not the speakers sound good, which is what this thread is about. I've bought stinger cable before that i thought looked undersized when i received it, so i sliced it open and compared it to some generic wire. they were the same thickness with the same exact number of conductors, even though at a glance, the stinger wire looked much smaller. 



ryan s said:


> That...is the company with their name on the side of the wire's fault, not the ebay seller. I bet he could give a crap how it was packaged.


actually he DID give a crap, otherwise he wouldn't have mentioned it and then bitched about it. 



ryan s said:


> I assume you searched before starting this thread? Did you find any threads?


yes i did, but the search wasn't very conclusive, hence the new thread.



ryan s said:


> High inductance + no shorting rings = non-starter. After being on here for a while, it becomes obvious which companies give a damn about making quality products and which only want to move product out the door.
> 
> Look at the Hybrid knock-off tweeter thread and tell me which category AudioPipe fits into.


I DID, if you had read this entire thread, you would know this too. There are many, many companies that do this. Two companies buy variations on a design, and then market and distribute them, its a common practice. Considering that audiopipe STIL sells the product, obviously the other company doesn't have any REAL issues with them selling it. the internals are different anyways, so its not really the same product, it only LOOKS the same. you can point out about a dozen different speaker and amplifier manufacturers that all have similar to near similar looking products with respect to each other, ESPECIALLY in the tweeter market. 


EVERYBODY, listen up. unless you have personal experience with Audiopipe speakers, please just pass this thread by and go onto something else. Anythings else is IRRELEVANT to this thread.


----------



## ryan s

stickpony said:


> they have competant power handling capabilities without distortion, and the frequency response is very good.


Post up some frequency response graphs, distortion plots, and an LMS/Klippel test if there is one. 

Till then...everyone else is entitled to their opinions as you are. _Prove _that they're worth buying.


stickpony said:


> then the seller sent him a smaller sized wire by mistake, OR the insulation for the wire is creating an optical illusion. he should send it back. again, it has NOTHING to do with whether or not the speakers sound good, which is what this thread is about. I've bought stinger cable before that i thought looked undersized when i received it, so i sliced it open and compared it to some generic wire. they were the same thickness with the same exact number of conductors, even though at a glance, the stinger wire looked much smaller.


You counted each strand individually? :laugh:




stickpony said:


> actually he DID give a crap, otherwise he wouldn't have mentioned it and then bitched about it.


He mentioned it came in an AudioPipe bag. That's it. He didn't say "their packaging blows! Who puts wire in a bag?"




stickpony said:


> yes i did, but the search wasn't very conclusive, hence the new thread.


Without a page full of specs, drivers don't really receive a good welcome around here...for good reason.




stickpony said:


> I DID, if you had read this entire thread, you would know this too. There are many, many companies that do this. Two companies buy variations on a design, and then market and distribute them, its a common practice. Considering that audiopipe STIL sells the product, obviously the other company doesn't have any REAL issues with them selling it. the internals are different anyways, so its not really the same product, it only LOOKS the same. you can point out about a dozen different speaker and amplifier manufacturers that all have similar to near similar looking products with respect to each other, ESPECIALLY in the tweeter market.


I *did *read the entire thread :laugh: That's why it's funny to me...

Something like 60% of an original design can remain in a knockoff before it's considered a violation of trademark. In the case of the HAT tweeters, they appear identical. Doesn't matter what's inside.

Buying a license for producing a product is entirely different from straight ripping it off. Send a product overseas for production, and the chances are good the maker will cancel your contract in a year or two...after they've taken your design. How else have HID kits gone from $500 with a 60 day warranty to $35 with a lifetime warranty in about 5 years' time? Remember Katz-Eye? Where are they today? But out-of-contract phones are _still _$400-500 for a top model? 



stickpony said:


> EVERYBODY, listen up. unless you have personal experience with Audiopipe speakers, please just pass this thread by and go onto something else. Anythings else is IRRELEVANT to this thread.


Why are you defending them so hard? Do you work for a distributor? Probably :laugh:


----------



## stickpony

ryan s said:


> Post up some frequency response graphs, distortion plots, and an LMS/Klippel test if there is one.
> 
> Till then...everyone else is entitled to their opinions as you are. _Prove _that they're worth buying.


now you are just being a straight up *******. speaker distortion is audible, as is frequency response when one plays ANY music that they frequently listen to over and over again on different sound systems. 



ryan s said:


> You counted each strand individually? :laugh:


 yeah, i did. It's not that difficult or time consuming with a 16 gauge wire, Bub. It only take a minute.



ryan s said:


> He mentioned it came in an AudioPipe bag. That's it. He didn't say "their packaging blows! Who puts wire in a bag?"


the whole point was that it was IRRELEVANT to what their speakers sound like



ryan s said:


> Without a page full of specs, drivers don't really receive a good welcome around here...for good reason.


and what "good" reason is that? tons of people are specification mongers. specs mean absolute **** unless the product matches the advertised specs. that's why the best test in the world is YOUR EARS, not lab results. if it sounds good to you, and if your ears can justify the price of a product, then it was a good product, period. 




ryan s said:


> I *did *read the entire thread :laugh: That's why it's funny to me...
> 
> Something like 60% of an original design can remain in a knockoff before it's considered a violation of trademark. In the case of the HAT tweeters, they appear identical. Doesn't matter what's inside.
> 
> 
> Buying a license for producing a product is entirely different from straight ripping it off. Send a product overseas for production, and the chances are good the maker will cancel your contract in a year or two...after they've taken your design. How else have HID kits gone from $500 with a 60 day warranty to $35 with a lifetime warranty in about 5 years' time? Remember Katz-Eye? Where are they today? But out-of-contract phones are _still _$400-500 for a top model?
> 
> 
> Why are you defending them so hard? Do you work for a distributor? Probably :laugh:


defending them hard? why are you attacking them so hard? i just want unbiased learned opinions of their product, not ******** repsonses to a legitimate question. 

if Audiopipe REALLY did rip off the design from HAT and it hurt their business, then they would've filed legal action, plain and simple. I am willing to bet it is all smoke and mirrors. Then again, it's just a bloody tweeter, and they didn't seem to have copied anything else...

and you are wrong about the 60%, but that is neither here nor there, if you want to argue that, lets do it in another thread.


Unless you have personal experience with audiopipe, why not just leave the thread, seriously. Go interject your opinions elsewhere. As Foghorn Leghorn once said in a Looney Tunes show: "Go, I say go away boy, you bother me".


----------



## Cruzer

Why did u make the thread Asking about them if u know more than eveyone else on audiopipe products?


----------



## schmiddr2

This is like a bait and switch thread. At no point did you ask *tinctorus* how they sounded to him. You just said, "valid point" and "anybody else? ". Seems to me you support them and you don't care to find negative opinions, just good ones.

You want proof they are good or bad? "Distortion is audible" although you cannot identify it's level compared to other speakers. There are people who find some distortion good and that's makes it even harder to determine distortion by ear. So, either you use equipment to measure such distortion or use speaker design, otherwise you recommend the product with your own opinion and only your opinion.

PS, Some opinions are more valuable than others.

PS PS, Do you work for them or have a vested interest?


----------



## bgx88

Well this thread took off into heated debate didnt really expect that kind of talk for this brand. From my post way back my friends audio pipe gear and I may not own it but if your around your friends long enough you hear there stuff alot more than just a quick demo. But here is audio pipe vs few other brands I believe are on par with them pyramid, pyle, dual etc. Now I listened to audiopipe 15inch sub vs pyle. Both subs hit good when given alot of power and these inefficient subs take the power:laugh: but seriously the audio pipe pulled ahead when it came to faster bass notes the audiopipe was off key but the pyle was muddy as can be. 

Now moving up to a pretty good quality sub JLw6v2 12 vs audio pipe TXX-APX12W roughly same rms range but no contest. when played low the AP hits good and keeps up with bass notes on rock tracks and plays low for the bass but this is not even at reference levels :laugh: when pushed above reference the AP became muddy and could not reproduce all those lows that it had attempted at less power. I not a musicologist in any sense but you guys wanted someone to apparently write a match up.

So audio pipe probably holds true it will "bang" maybe not sound good but it will "bang" either in good enclosures or in numbers anything S*tty can sound okay with enough played at a reference level or less so that the speakers parameters are not fully explored. My buddy loves them cause they "Bang" but I want to hear all the bangs not all into one muddy bang but this is only my 2 cents from a nooby take it with a grain of salt


----------



## ryan s

stickpony said:


> now you are just being a straight up *******. speaker distortion is audible, as is frequency response when one plays ANY music that they frequently listen to over and over again on different sound systems.


And the name calling begins when asking for proof...



stickpony said:


> and what "good" reason is that? tons of people are specification mongers. specs mean absolute **** unless the product matches the advertised specs. that's why the best test in the world is YOUR EARS, not lab results. if it sounds good to you, and if your ears can justify the price of a product, then it was a good product, period.


You're damn right I'm a "specification monger" because the measurements are true, they can't lie, they can't hide behind marketing, and they don't have monetary gains to protect. They also tell us everything we need to know about a driver's sound. I know, I know...the old wives tale of "just listen!" dies hard. 

Why should I trust *your *ears? Because _*you *say they sound good_? :laugh: My stereo sounds pretty decent for the equipment used, so you should go and replicate it today to listen for yourself. 

Who am I to tell you what sounds good? And vise-versa 


Cruzer said:


> Why did u make the thread Asking about them if u know more than eveyone else on audiopipe products?


Exactly :laugh:


schmiddr2 said:


> PS PS, Do you work for them or have a vested interest?


He already skipped that, conveniently. I have a feeling we're going to get the "if only you knew who I am" story once more...


----------



## stickpony

Cruzer said:


> Why did u make the thread Asking about them if u know more than eveyone else on audiopipe products?


I didn't know dick about them three weeks ago when i posted the thread. i have since learned a little bit about there product by making phone calls, posting in OTHER forums, and driving to listen to demos... I didn't realize that this forum is full of mostly trolling idiots who have very little real world experience of there own and just re-spew someone else's internet jargon.

I notice that the legitimate posters here tend to stay away from mainstream branded stuff and go for the high-fidelity releated threads, and that's fine, i was just searching for legitimate information about a company's products based on people's REAL listening experiences, but instead, I got a bunch of garbage repsonses that are absolutely USELESS to me.


----------



## Cruzer

if u were able to get all the info u needed in real life, why would u even bother with a forum even if they were right? they could say its good but then u listen in real life and be like wow thats terrible sounding...


----------



## stickpony

schmiddr2 said:


> This is like a bait and switch thread. At no point did you ask *tinctorus* how they sounded to him. You just said, "valid point" and "anybody else? ". Seems to me you support them and you don't care to find negative opinions, just good ones.
> 
> You want proof they are good or bad? "Distortion is audible" although you cannot identify it's level compared to other speakers. There are people who find some distortion good and that's makes it even harder to determine distortion by ear. So, either you use equipment to measure such distortion or use speaker design, otherwise you recommend the product with your own opinion and only your opinion.
> 
> PS, Some opinions are more valuable than others.
> 
> PS PS, Do you work for them or have a vested interest?


great, so now i have to buy expensive equipment to analyze inexpensive products. 

Christ almighty, i just want opinions from people who have actually used the products, not jackasses who haven't.. is that too much to ask?

and no,I do not work for nor do i have a vested interest in the AudioPipe company or their PR machine. I work as a Transvestite Hooker for your father, he's my pimp.


----------



## stickpony

Cruzer said:


> if u were able to get all the info u needed in real life, why would u even bother with a forum even if they were right? they could say its good but then u listen in real life and be like wow thats terrible sounding...


ohhh, i don't know, to save time and money perhaps? and yeah, you are right, they could say great things and the product could end up being terrible, but usually in internet forums such as this, people tend to give fairly honest opinions about things. I was simply looking for experienced opinions, and received very few.


----------



## schmiddr2

stickpony said:


> great, so now i have to buy expensive equipment to analyze inexpensive products.
> 
> You are purposely taking things out of context. I was speaking of relying on the measurements already presented from a variety of sources. The other way to get a great speaker is to buy and sell stuff till you find what you like. Then there is the hit and miss strategy, asking for reviews; it works but Audiopipe equipment is not used too much here.
> 
> Christ almighty, i just want opinions from people who have actually used the products, not jackasses who haven't.. is that too much to ask?
> 
> You are being closed minded. "ask tinctorus". Did you do it, no.
> 
> and no,I do not work for nor do i have a vested interest in the AudioPipe company or their PR machine. I work as a Transvestite Hooker for your father, he's my pimp.
> 
> Great. Then use that $5 you just made to pay the restocking fee after you try the Audiopipe speakers. Problem solved.


No one is trying to hide some amazing speaker deal from you; it's just a matter of no great reviews or measurements of their products. On the other hand, there are many other speakers that are proven winners.


----------



## DonH

to give an honest answer to audio pipes products as a consumer i would put them in the range of being best budget equipment. There ipipe subs get very loud and handle there rated power. there components do not come nearly as close to my CDT's do BUT for the money there sound beat the infinity kapa components i had. There amps are decent. there 15001d is very powerfull and a small fotprint for the price. it is NOT dirty power as some have stated. all in all for the price there a good product.


----------



## Cruzer

d_man1 said:


> to give an honest answer to audio pipes products as a consumer i would put them in the range of being best budget equipment. There ipipe subs get very loud and handle there rated power. there components do not come nearly as close to my CDT's do BUT for the money there sound beat the infinity kapa components i had. There amps are decent. there 15001d is very powerfull and a small fotprint for the price. it is NOT dirty power as some have stated. all in all for the price there a good product.


this is probably the deal with audio pipe products.

if u really wanna be cheap, they arent a bad product. But u really cant expect much from them.

those that say they are bad, or suck, are probably so used to great products that arent cheap, so when they hear or heard audiopipe stuff, it was just sad.

thats not to say their views, reviews, thoughts, opinions, etc. are not valid.


----------



## stickpony

schmiddr2 said:


> This is like a bait and switch thread. At no point did you ask *tinctorus* how they sounded to him. You just said, "valid point" and "anybody else? ". Seems to me you support them and you don't care to find negative opinions, just good ones.


i didn't care to hear the ramblings of a supposed "installer" talk about speakers that he hasn't actually owned. eeryone knows that speakers need many hours of play to break in properly. if he hasn't owened them, then he has never taken the time to do that


----------



## stickpony

d_man1 said:


> to give an honest answer to audio pipes products as a consumer i would put them in the range of being best budget equipment. There ipipe subs get very loud and handle there rated power. there components do not come nearly as close to my CDT's do BUT for the money there sound beat the infinity kapa components i had. There amps are decent. there 15001d is very powerfull and a small fotprint for the price. it is NOT dirty power as some have stated. all in all for the price there a good product.


ok, cool, finally, a learned opinion. CDT isn't exactly a budget speaker though, but i appreciate the comparison, as i have heard CDTs several timesmyself on several different systems


----------



## stickpony

Cruzer said:


> this is probably the deal with audio pipe products.
> 
> if u really wanna be cheap, they arent a bad product. But u really cant expect much from them.
> 
> those that say they are bad, or suck, are probably so used to great products that arent cheap, so when they hear or heard audiopipe stuff, it was just sad.
> 
> thats not to say their views, reviews, thoughts, opinions, etc. are not valid.


this is a thread for LEARNED opinions through experience, not speculation by non-owners.


----------



## Jroo

I cant speak for build quality, but have heard them several times. They are a flea market favorite around here. They are cheap and loud. The sound like hot [email protected]#, but the guys that buy them are not looking for "sq." If you have 4 fifteens in your trunk and want to do a whole system for under 500 bucks, audiopipe is a speaker the flea market will offer you. If you want to go cheap look at madisound or parts express.


----------



## schmiddr2

Jroo said:


> I cant speak for build quality, but have heard them several times. They are a flea market favorite around here. They are cheap and loud. The sound like hot [email protected]#, but the guys that buy them are not looking for "sq." If you have 4 fifteens in your trunk and want to do a whole system for under 500 bucks, audiopipe is a speaker the flea market will offer you. If you want to go cheap look at madisound or parts express.


Sorry guy, that's not a learned response and is full of speculation by a non-owner. It means nothing in this thread.


----------



## Cruzer

stickpony said:


> this is a thread for LEARNED opinions through experience, not speculation by non-owners.


too bad this is a forum and i can post whatever i want wherever i want!


----------



## DAT

Audiopipe is ok for the regular Joe that wants to buy a setup for under a few hundred and beat the crap out of the trunk lid.

To me Maxxisonics stuff is similar just more expensive. 

Not everbody wants to buy $1000 amps and speakers.

but I would say most Audiopipe users should stick to the SPL forums .. ROE, CA and such.


----------



## johnplayerson

It is a few year later now. I enjoy using lots of products. In subwoofers I started out with two pair of cerwin vega stroker 15 inch subwoofers. I found them to be fantastic. 

Crazy me. A few years later I paid even bigger bucks buying top of the line subwoofers once again. One pair of rockford fostgate T2 2013 version. Fabulous subwoofer once again. 

Then i seen these audiopipe txx apa 15 10th anniversary subwoofers. I see them rocking on utube in two vids, One guy had one in his house hooked up to a yamaha p7000 amplifier. It seemed to do well according to him. I then seen them rocking in the back seat of vehicle on utube. They seemed to have nice even excursion a high power. 

Anyway dumbhead me I had to go buy a pair of these, and I hooked them up with similiar tuning and same amplifier. A cerwin vega cv 5000 in the house. 
Well guess what audiopipe bashers!!!!!. From a subwoofer worth not a third the price of a T2. These subwoofers performed and sounded absolutely great, and this is rurnning them side by side with rockford fosttgate t2s, and cerwin vega stroker 15 inch top of the line subwoofers. The darn things surprised the hell out of me. They actually sounded great and were keeping up with the strokers and T2s.


----------



## johnplayerson

Now to the person who needs test reports and only test reports. The best test reports you will ever get are from people actually using the product. 

Now to the person who thinks all everyone has is an opnion and test report rules. Well you are just saying anything and everything to try and knock someone else down. Why bother? Why would it be so important to you? 
The best opinion is everyones own single opinion read and used to form ones own single opinion or evaluation. Why work so hard to try and devalue someones opinion? It is up to each reader to form his own and express his own and they do not need your qualification! Yet you seem to want to tell everyone whos opinion is good and whos is more valuable. Get a life!!

No subwoofer , or product driven for the sole purpose of achieving high Spl is going to sound good, Even if it is one of my rockford t2s. They all sound the best when given a nice nominal rms load that you can run all day at. The audiopipe txx apa 15s were advertised as 98 db efficient. This is a very high rating for a subwoofer, but easily achievable when you don't overpower the magnet structure to make a product that will achieve the highest of power ratings. 

All i can say is wow amazing performance for the price. Now this is where you come in and say some smart ass comment like, I must work for audiopipe, or I must be someones cousin or aunt, just to be derogatory rather than contribute a valid opinion. The author wanted opinions from people who tried the products, and got almost none. !!.


----------



## johnplayerson

Audiopipe subwoofers

Amazing one thread with a bunch of bashers, and another totally opposite. Just thought I would come back and add this. LOL. 

Love those TXX APA eye candy subs!!


----------



## muzik.junkee

20+ years as an installer. I've installed everything from Rockford T series subs, Focal components, Sundown amplifiers and everything in between. Including all the stuff people order from amazon and a handful of other car audio websites. As far as the high end audio pipe and their large spl drivers they are ok but I don't spend allot of my time installing 3000+ watt amplifiers and multiple 15's in the back of suburbans enough to form a good opinion. The large mono block power amps don't seem bad either but longevity would be the only issue with these as I am not familiar with the build quality as well as I'm not familiar with there failure rate. That being said most of the entry and middle of the line product that most people seem to buy I have installed frequently and they sound inferior compared to even other cheaper entry level components. For instance, I have installed two different audio pipe 6.5 components. One of those set ups was being driven by a Rockford 300x4 Prime amplifier. I also installed the same Rockford 300x4 amplifier and a set of Polk Audio 6.5 components in a similar suv. While the audio pipe components sound good compared to the factory speakers when I compared them to the entry level Polk Audio components (which cost less) the Polk Audio's blew them away. So with that I can honestly say that the audio pipes components even though they may sound better than the factory setup were absolute garbage compared to the entry level Polk Audio model db6501's

I have installed some of Audiopipes entry level $59 12" subs and found several other brands such as Infinity and Soundstream sounded way better for the same $59 and the build quality looked better as well. Hell, for just a extra $10 NVX makes a 12" for $69 that sounds like its in another league all together and when you compared it to the Audiopipe you'd be pissed off after you heard it. Always, listen to the guys that do this sh!t for a living and yes you can get an idea of the sound quality of a speaker by looking at the build quality and specs. The other thing I would also tell you is you can't complain if someone tells you something sounds like garbage. Installers don't have to set in a car for hours or wait until the speakers are completely broke in to tell if they are of good quality. We install thousands of systems and listen to them on a daily basis and can make a fairly quick judgment about the sound quality. 

Rarely are there any small companies making a name for themselves that are good anymore. The market is and has been fairly saturated with those guys. So in conclusion. Either buy reputable equipment and get what you pay for Rockford, Kicker, JBL, Alpine, Sundown, PSI, DD, Crecendo, NVX, RE, Focal, Polk Audio, Image Dymamics, etc.. or shop amazon and a host of other online retailers pushing subwoofers for $50 that hardly anyone uses just because they look cool or your buddy thinks they are awesome and become another sucker. Actually, you'd be better off standing in the car audio isle at your local Wal-Mart buying Kicker and Pioneer. Even the entry level kicker amps at Wal-Mart are tested and rated appropriately and the pioneer crap is so massively produced and Wal-Mart buys so much in large bulk you can come out spending less money with a better sounding system. Still won't be nearly as good as buying the quality stuff for just a little more $$. Good day to you sir and may your speaker endeavors shower you with cheap knock offs and repackaged pyle, legacy, pyramid and other companies that try to sell something that 'looks' coooool and is soooo cheap man. 

Side note: I once was forced to install a Boss component set in a brand new BMW with a factory upgraded sound system. Against my advice the customer insisted and argued with me and acted like I didn't know what I was talking about. He after all, paid a whole $99 for them somewhere and demanded to use them. I charged him $75 to install them. He brought his car back the next day and didn't say a damn word to me other than. Sorry man, can you just put my factory component back in. Sure I said, but it'll cost $140 because I'll have to undo a lot of work and its more time consuming to re-install them. He rolled his eyes and paid. I of course lied and it was a piece of cake but thats what the customer gets when they insult my intelligence and bring me that crap. So in the end he was stuck with a pair of $99 components, $75 install charge, and a $140 re-install fee which brings his total cost to....approximately $215 dollars. For $130 and a $50 install he could have bought a variety of components in the store that would have sounded awesome and his grand total would have been $180 bucks. What does he have now? A set of factory speakers back in his car and he's out $215. PRICELESS. 

If you would like to respond to me and call me a typical basher who doesn't know what he is talking about maybe you should take your ass somewhere that people get together and talk about how well they love the sound of cheap crap like the reviews on amazon and sonicelectronix. They have plenty of people who praise Boss amplifiers and give them 5 stars. I'm starting to think you already bought a bunch of Audiopipe stuff and just want to feel good about your purchase. Sorry bro.....


----------



## johnplayerson

You would be the only installer that I have ever seen that seems to be on a master parade to bash a lot of products, not just audiopipe. All companies make CRAP! and good equipment these days. Usually you are pretty safe with anything top of the line, from a long standing company. Many companies who at one time were stereotyped as, flea market, transformed to high quality respected companies over time. Obviously this is what is happening with Audiopipe, seeing as there sales are extremely high. 

There will always be a market for those that just want to make noise, and with installed car audio equipment, we are talking about sound that is 35db louder than normal just because of its location and surroundings. Those with supposedly good equipment Like Rockford T2 are using 2 ohm loading and suffering all kinds of distortions under high spl. This is the nature of car audio. Most are just a bunch of kids that want to blast there face off, and make such a loud boom down the street, that everyone turns their heads to look. 

The audiopipe txx bd 3 15 sounds just as good as the Rockford T2 15 subwoofer, of which I own both, and run them side by side daily. The audiopipe TXX APA 15 is very nice as well. both have high quality coils, good size magnet structure, and adequate build quality.


----------



## YukonXL04

johnplayerson said:


> You would be the only installer that I have ever seen that seems to be on a master parade to bash a lot of products, not just audiopipe. All companies make CRAP! and good equipment these days. Usually you are pretty safe with anything top of the line, from a long standing company. Many companies who at one time were stereotyped as, flea market, transformed to high quality respected companies over time. Obviously this is what is happening with Audiopipe, seeing as there sales are extremely high.
> 
> There will always be a market for those that just want to make noise, and with installed car audio equipment, we are talking about sound that is 35db louder than normal just because of its location and surroundings. Those with supposedly good equipment Like Rockford T2 are using 2 ohm loading and suffering all kinds of distortions under high spl. This is the nature of car audio. Most are just a bunch of kids that want to blast there face off, and make such a loud boom down the street, that everyone turns their heads to look.
> 
> The audiopipe txx bd 3 15 sounds just as good as the Rockford T2 15 subwoofer, of which I own both, and run them side by side daily. The audiopipe TXX APA 15 is very nice as well. both have high quality coils, good size magnet structure, and adequate build quality.


I have installed just about every audiopipe sub and amp from 2007-2011. Also used several of their speakers and install accessories. Mainly because I had a wholesale account and all my buddies just wanted loud bass. 2 of their eye candy 15s on a audiopipe 2500 put up a 148.6. I beat on those poor 15s for 3 years before I got rid of them. I was young and stupid and would demo them until I could feel the aluminum cone getting hot. Never had a problem with them. That being said they have crappy quality control, sometimes they would be DOA. But I still have a friend running the same 2 eye candy 12's from 2008. With the same 1500 mono. Same as any brand, take care of it and keep the distortion out and you have a solid product that will last. 

My cost on their speakers is around $20 for coax. I have used them, they are barely decent. But for someone who has no speakers, they are worth the 20 bucks. Haven't used one of their products in the past 4 years simply because there is much better stuff for just slightly more cost. 8 years ago there really wasnt.

My buddy blew his diamond d6 12, bought and audiopipe eye candy 12. It hit a little bit harder in the exact same setup. Wasn't as clean or smooth as the diamond though. 

Their sound quality is above boss and other junk, even cleaner than kicker by far. But definitely not up there with all the other top brands. 

Your comment about being as good as the T2? Bah BS. I had some 05 P2s and they were still cleaner than audiopipes.

My .02 cents.


----------



## johnplayerson

YukonXL04 said:


> I have installed just about every audiopipe sub and amp from 2007-2011. Also used several of their speakers and install accessories. Mainly because I had a wholesale account and all my buddies just wanted loud bass. 2 of their eye candy 15s on a audiopipe 2500 put up a 148.6. I beat on those poor 15s for 3 years before I got rid of them. I was young and stupid and would demo them until I could feel the aluminum cone getting hot. Never had a problem with them. That being said they have crappy quality control, sometimes they would be DOA. But I still have a friend running the same 2 eye candy 12's from 2008. With the same 1500 mono. Same as any brand, take care of it and keep the distortion out and you have a solid product that will last.
> 
> My cost on their speakers is around $20 for coax. I have used them, they are barely decent. But for someone who has no speakers, they are worth the 20 bucks. Haven't used one of their products in the past 4 years simply because there is much better stuff for just slightly more cost. 8 years ago there really wasnt.
> 
> My buddy blew his diamond d6 12, bought and audiopipe eye candy 12. It hit a little bit harder in the exact same setup. Wasn't as clean or smooth as the diamond though.
> 
> Their sound quality is above boss and other junk, even cleaner than kicker by far. But definitely not up there with all the other top brands.
> 
> Your comment about being as good as the T2? Bah BS. I had some 05 P2s and they were still cleaner than audiopipes.
> 
> My .02 cents.


Sorry to say but I do not post BS. I currently run 20 subwoofers in my home audio super system. I can certainly say that I would never have purchased the Rockford T2s, unless i got them for the 400.00 each new that I paid. They are currently 800.00 a pop. 

Would never buy more of them at that price, rather buy Orion HCCA for 400.00 each. While the rockfords are a very good sub, they are certainly not worth 4 times the price of a audiopipe txx BD 3 15. I would rather buy four BD 3. 

I run all my subwoofers distortion free at 8 ohm nominal loading with, Bridged Pro audio amplifiers. So most of my subwoofers will certainly perform and sound better than anything you are doing, as you as well as others are mostly obsessed with using shortcuts to get high power output via 2 and 1 ohm loading resulting in Back emf, improper cone movement, inaccurate bass reproduction, and amplifier distortion. How one can say one subwoofer is cleaner than the other when they are running distorted loads in this manner is a joke. 

I suggest you review the audibility of distortion when dealing with subwoofer bass drivers at the home theater shack. The nature of bass drivers is that distortions as high as 7 to 10 percent can be completely inaudible due the fact Pure SPL is burying the distortion behind the insane high output. I prefer to run clean at 8 ohm nominal loads, and spend more money ensuring I got the power to drive the woofer, rather than bury the noise. 

The worst subwoofer I purchased is the Power Accoustic MOFO 15s. They would be better without the metal cooling and stiffening ring which i find makes them over produce in a small range of frequency. Good for pure SPL if that is what you want.


----------



## GTPbass

I have been doing car audio on a non comp level for about 18 years now. I am not a seasoned pro with changing times but I know how to install a good system, work out the kinks, and will not hook up anything for anyone without all the proper adaptors and hardware. I have been through many name brands. Alpine was a favorite for many years for all around quality for the price, have owed a couple 10's, 12's, and a type r 15. I have owned infinity 10's and 12's, fosgate 2 times p3 and power hx2 15's, jbl 15 wgti, sony xplode, old school oz audio, installed an old jl 15w6 back in the day, sundown sa-15, and more mid level stuff for other people. 

I now have settled for the time being with my audiopipe txx-apa-15. I have been absolutely impressed as I didn't expect much out of this sub as I had not heard much about them. It was $140 and I figured id take a chance after blowing my alpine type r 15 of 4 years. Well it immediately out performed the alpine in the same sealed box made for the alpine. Months later I bought a sundown sa15 in a box made for it at a shop. Hooked it up to the same alpine mrd-m1005 1000rms amp. The Audiopipe was better in its sealed enclosure. I put it in the box the sundown was in and was even more impressed. Double output and nearly no distortion. I play bass tracks at high volume for 20 min and it pounds away with no issues. It is by far met my expectations. Hit 144.3 at the local shop where I paid $10 for a reading. 

I am guessing that this audiopipe may outperform near anything in the price range of up to $200-250. I have tried to replace it twice and wound up selling the subs I bought to replace it(sa15, power hx2) I'm not going to try and replace it until I can afford one in the $400 range. I can't help but wonder about the audiopipe bd3s performance. When that time comes I will be getting a new alt and another alpine amp to run to whatever sub I get. My highs are good to go. This buy far isn't the best sub out there but it is for a sub within the $200 range.


----------



## johnplayerson

GTPbass said:


> I have been doing car audio on a non comp level for about 18 years now. I am not a seasoned pro with changing times but I know how to install a good system, work out the kinks, and will not hook up anything for anyone without all the proper adaptors and hardware. I have been through many name brands. Alpine was a favorite for many years for all around quality for the price, have owed a couple 10's, 12's, and a type r 15. I have owned infinity 10's and 12's, fosgate 2 times p3 and power hx2 15's, jbl 15 wgti, sony xplode, old school oz audio, installed an old jl 15w6 back in the day, sundown sa-15, and more mid level stuff for other people.
> 
> I now have settled for the time being with my audiopipe txx-apa-15. I have been absolutely impressed as I didn't expect much out of this sub as I had not heard much about them. It was $140 and I figured id take a chance after blowing my alpine type r 15 of 4 years. Well it immediately out performed the alpine in the same sealed box made for the alpine. Months later I bought a sundown sa15 in a box made for it at a shop. Hooked it up to the same alpine mrd-m1005 1000rms amp. The Audiopipe was better in its sealed enclosure. I put it in the box the sundown was in and was even more impressed. Double output and nearly no distortion. I play bass tracks at high volume for 20 min and it pounds away with no issues. It is by far met my expectations. Hit 144.3 at the local shop where I paid $10 for a reading.
> 
> I am guessing that this audiopipe may outperform near anything in the price range of up to $200-250. I have tried to replace it twice and wound up selling the subs I bought to replace it(sa15, power hx2) I'm not going to try and replace it until I can afford one in the $400 range. I can't help but wonder about the audiopipe bd3s performance. When that time comes I will be getting a new alt and another alpine amp to run to whatever sub I get. My highs are good to go. This buy far isn't the best sub out there but it is for a sub within the $200 range.



I have both the TXX APA 15th anniversary editions as well as the TXX BD 3s in my system. As you say for 140.00, what a deal!!!. 3 inch four layer coils on those, so how can you go wrong. One problem with the alpine is the 2.6 coils, at least for the 15's. You can't go wrong with Alpine, but the coils are on the small side, along with true power handling. 

The TXX BD 3 outperforms the APA buy a mile, Awesome sounding, down to earth low digging sub. Too bad they just used 3.3 inch coils, but at least they went larger on the coil and 220oz on the mag. 

If you can get them for 400.00 each on sale, I am betting the RE Audio XX or XXX 15's would sound real good. They go 8 layer on the coil on those. With subwoofers like that, that weigh in at twice the audiopipes, you got to have a double front baffle or you will ruin your sub.


----------

